
Coronavirus: Israel to bring in 14-day quarantine for all arrivals - ash
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-51809818
======
mariushn
This is what all countries should do. Can't believe how many people still
travel for non-critical reasons.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I know more than a couple of people who decided to go to Europe this week and
were disappointed they couldn't see Italy. Priorities people. Regardless if
it's not in the area you'll be in right now and you don't think it'll be sick,
you don't know it's not floating through the airport and if you'll be carrying
it home with you.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly. Today in Iowa (USA) we have our first three cases, tourists returning
from Egypt. Did they get it in the airport? On the tour? We'll never know.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...and today its 8.

------
jacquesm
Smart people. But that only works when the virus is not yet spreading
invisibly in a community. For plenty of places that ship has sailed, to use an
unfortunate metaphor. This already got so much worse than it had to due to
short term thinking.

~~~
onyva
Is it though? You really don’t know Israel very well. It’s a shtetl and it’s
all transactional. Not only it’s not necessary, the implications are
substantial. The original plan of the ministry of health was to only impose
this on high risk countries, few European and the USA. But then Pense called
and pressured them to make it all countries, so the USA would not stick out
and look bad.

Source (in Hebrew):
[https://www.haaretz.co.il/news/health/LIVE-1.8638214#7010128...](https://www.haaretz.co.il/news/health/LIVE-1.8638214#7010128902)

